
Show HN: RethinkDB change feeds for indexing Algolia - rlancer
https://github.com/rlancer/AlgoliaRethinkDB
======
segphault
Thanks for sharing, it's nice to see an example of using RethinkDB with
Algolia.

RethinkDB originally added changefeeds for _exactly_ this use case, long
before hitting on the idea of leveraging the feature for realtime application
development. It's pretty cool to see users intuitively picking up on the
suitability of changefeeds for this sort of integration.

~~~
chrisfosterelli
We've been using it for years to keep our database in sync with Elasticsearch,
it works great compared to the oplog hack that was required with MongoDB.

------
firloop
At my work we use Rethink changefeeds to accomplish literally the same task.
We use changefeeds to filter and pipe data to Algolia and numerous other
services. Works like a breeze and takes surprisingly little code to get up and
running.

~~~
dignati
I wonder how you deal with restarting changefeeds? The last time I checked
you'd have go through every document again after losing the connection to
rethinkdb or restarting the server.

~~~
firloop
We use changefeeds more or less of a queue/pipeline and don't care too much
about the initial state. When the changefeeds are created we specifically
don't pass the includeInitial argument [0] so we only get a stream of newly
modified/created documents.

[0]:
[https://rethinkdb.com/docs/changefeeds/javascript/#including...](https://rethinkdb.com/docs/changefeeds/javascript/#including-
initial-values)

------
kinkdr
Is the changefeed reliable enough to make your search engine depend on this?

In the RethinkDB website, they have a warning saying that changefeeds cannot
guarantee delivery.

